# Spiel mit JMonkey programmieren



## data89 (15. Feb 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte ein kleines Spielchen programmieren ... d.h. ein Objekt soll einen Berg hinabrutschen. Das ganze möchte ich mit der JMonkeyEngine realisieren ... aber ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung wie!!!

OOP und Java praktiziere ich schon eine Weile doch 3D-Programmierung ist komplettes Neuland für mich. Die Tutorials auf der Homepage der JME bringen mich auch nicht weiter ...

Ich schaffe den Einstieg irgendwie einfach nicht ... Wie würdet Ihr einsteigen? Es wäre echt super, wenn Ihr mir ein Paar Tipps geben könntet ...

Danke vorab,
data89

========================
EDIT:
Woran es bei mir scheitert ist weniger das Technische. Eher die Logik: wie setze ich das "Spielfeld" auf usw ...


----------



## Empire Phoenix (15. Feb 2010)

^^ Ich würde anfangen im Jme forum zu fragen... 

Wenn singelplayer ist erstell dir die objecte-> lern wie man models läd, lern was renderstates sind(und vergiss net zu updaten) guck dir die jbullet implementierungen an.

Ausserdem guck dir das Jmetest package im sourcecode an


----------



## Landei (16. Feb 2010)

Ähm, soll das Objekt nur den Berg runterrutschen, oder soll es das auch _realistisch_ tun? Im letzteren Fall kann dir eine Physik-Engine viel Arbeit abnehmen. Da finden sich sicher Beispiele im JME-Forum.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (16. Feb 2010)

jbullet ist ne physicengine ^^


----------



## Landei (16. Feb 2010)

Yupp, hatte ich überlesen. Andere wären ODE oder PhysX


----------



## Empire Phoenix (16. Feb 2010)

Ja aber da kannste die WRapper projekte halbwegs vergessen und jode ist tot. ALso eitnweder lelsber schreiben/wrappen oder jbullet


----------



## Drake (16. Feb 2010)

data89 hat gesagt.:


> Die Tutorials auf der Homepage der JME bringen mich auch nicht weiter ...




Mit welchem hast du denn Schwierigkeiten?

Spontan würd ich sagen das flag rush tutorial bietet einen schönen Einstieg.

Interessant sind auch die Sachen über StanddardGame und GameStates.

Drake


----------

